# How low can TSH go?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a wonderful GP that will dose based on symptoms. The endo I have will dose based on TSH only. If it were up to him he would have me hypo forever. My last TSH was 0.269 which is low. My ft3 was 2.9 (2.0-4.4) and my ft4 is 1.04 (0.82-1.77) these were taken last week. I am going in on March 2nd for more labs. I am scared to raise because I have been having heart racing when I get up and move around and I actually tried to run the other day and I thought my heart was going to beat out of my chest. It was scary! The endo said they don't like TSH to go too low because it causes heart problems. I just received my saliva cortisol test results and they were high, I have high cortisol. I am also experiencing severe anxiety. Also, I developed Thyroid Eye Disease when I took extra T3 with my Erfa, my eyes don't seem to be sticking out as much but I definately have the hypothyroid look with bags above and below them. I originally had the stare look. I am so confused and don't know what to do! Can anyone help?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would imagine the additional labs to be run are some antibodies tests such as the TSI and TPO You should research these two lab tests so you can be sure your doctor runs them.

I quit seeing my endo after I had my thyroid removed because of the TSH dosing issues as well and have been lucky enough to find a GP to treat me too. Many GP's are proficient at treating thyroid disorders.

Be sure and get copies of your labs and post them with ranges.

Your issues could very well be related to your adrenal gland but until antibody tests are run you doctor will not be sure.


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

mine was 0.02 when first diagnosed, now it 39.8 after rai


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> mine was 0.02 when first diagnosed, now it 39.8 after rai


fuzzy,

Are you on any replacement? You must feel horrible.


----------

